# Belly Boat Tipps



## Fehmarn98 (13. Dezember 2012)

Moin Leute,
ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Bellyboat zulege.
Ich würde es für die Ostsee hier auf Fehmarn und für die Seen und Flüsse im Umland von Berlin verwenden.
Hat jemand vielleicht auch ein Bellyboat und kann mir mit tipps weiterhelfen oder hat irgendjemand schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht und will mir vom Kauf abraten?
Über Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## goeddoek (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*

Wieso abraten ? Ist doch 'ne tolle Art zu angeln. Gerade vor Fehmarn gibt es ja einige nette Plätze #h

Wichtig ist nur:

- aufs Wetter achten 
- nicht zu weit raus ( bedenke, dass Du die Strecke auch zurück musst 
- Flossen sichern
- Anker
- 'ne ordentliche Rettungsweste

Und los gehts. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, hat jemand über Fehmarn Tackle in Burg ein Ron Thompson zu verkaufen. Schau doch da mal vorbei.
Ansonsten gibt es übers Belly-Boat-Angeln hier ja einiges zu lesen #h


----------



## Perch-Noob (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*

Moin,

1. Erstmal kommt es darauf an, was du dafür an Peseten locker machen willst.
2. Einfach mal Bellyboat oben links bei Suche eingeben, da findest du z.B. folgendes:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174982 und noch einiges mehr.
3. Ich glaub ähnliches hab ich irgendwo schon mal geschrieben. 
4. Ein Paar Tipps hast du ja schon, hier noch welche dazu.

Von den meisten wirst du sicher das Guideline Drifter oder das Outcast Fishcat 4 empfohlen bekommen.
Ich persönlich würde dir, zum Fishcat 4 Deluxe oder dem Macfishing High & Dry DLXII raten.

Alle von mir benannten haben den Vorteil das du über dem Wasser sitzt & somit durch geringeren Wasserwiederstand, schneller voran kommst (gibt da sicher noch einige andere)
Drifter, Fishcat 4 Deluxe & High & Dry II haben ein geringeres Packmaß da sie über aufblasbare Sitze verfügen.

Das Drifter hat den Vorteil das es über 6 Luftkammern verfügt aber leider liegen die Ventile der 4 tragenden Schläuche in den Taschen, was die Ladekapazität natürlich beeinträchtigt. Die Ventile sind auch nicht nicht in die Außenhaut eingenäht, was den schnellen Aufbau etwas verkompliziert.
Dazu kommt das für die Stabilisierung zwei Stangen mitgeliefert werden, eine für hinter den Sitz und die andere kommt vor deine Kniee.
Letzteres kann für Leute über 1,90m echt störend sein.
Persönlich, ist mir der Aufbau des Drifters einfach zu langwierig & ich würde mir keins anschaffen (Sorry HeK).

Zum Fishcat 4 Deluxe & High & Dry II:
Beide Boote sind sich sehr ähnlich (bestehend aus 4 Kammern & auch in der Verarbeitung), das 4er hat den stabileren Tisch (find ich geil), das H&D dafür die größeren Taschen, welche auch ein Stück weiter hinten liegen & somit mehr Platz für Echolot, Rutenhalter & son Gedöhns lassen.
Das H&D hat ebenfalls ne stabilisierungs Stange, die vor den Knieen angebracht wird, welche man aber getrost daheim lassen kann.

Wie du sicher schon gelesen hast, sind die letzten beiden, meine Favoriten, was aber nicht heißt das es auch die besten sind, größer, besser & teuer geht halt immer.

Flossen: ich würde mir keine normalen Bellyboat-Flossen kaufen, da diese für meinen Geschmack einfach zu klein sind und man dadurch recht langsam ist.
Alternativen gibt es zwei: Gerätetaucherflossen, welche im Taucherzubehör zu finden sind oder Force Fins (leider etwas teurer aber geil).

Infos zu:
Fishcat 4 Deluxe & Guideline Drifter, Zubehör usw.: Robert_90
Guideline Drifter: HeK
High & Dry, Zubehör usw.: meine Wenigkeit

Mit Sicherheit wirst du hier an Board noch einige andere Spezis finden, die dir gern bei der Suche behilflich sind & sich schon länger mit der Materie beschäftigen, viel Spass & lass dich nicht verwirren .

Gruß


----------



## fischlandmefo (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*

Kauf dir ein Guideline und bau dir 2 Ruder an und du ruderst allen Bellyfahrern davon...kannst du glauben!!!
Wenn du genaueres wissen willst...gern!:g
Gruß vom Fischland!!


----------



## sMaXx (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*

trink nicht soviel bevor du rauspaddelst #h


----------



## Fehmarn98 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*



Lepi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 1. Erstmal kommt es darauf an, was du dafür an Peseten locker machen willst.
> 2. Einfach mal Bellyboat oben links bei Suche eingeben, da findest du z.B. folgendes:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174982 und noch einiges mehr.
> ...



Vielen Dank, aber ich glaube diese liegen etwas außerhalb meines Budgetbereiches, ich hatte an das Max Float von Ron Thompson gedacht, weit du darüber was zu berichten?


----------



## Perch-Noob (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Guideline und bau dir 2 Ruder an und du ruderst allen Bellyfahrern davon...kannst du glauben!!!
> Wenn du genaueres wissen willst...gern!:g
> Gruß vom Fischland!!


 
Wie anbauen#c? 

Hast du dazu evtl ein Bild, würde mich mal interessieren?

@ Fehmarn98: nein, kenne ich leider nicht aber aufblasbarer Sitz & Rückenlehne, sind schon mal gut für´s Packmaß.

Mal was anderes:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit folgendem Gefährt:

*Team Norway Belly Boat Super V*

kommt dem Drifter verdammt nah, oder irre ich mich?

Gruß


----------



## AndreasG (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*



Lepi schrieb:


> *Team Norway Belly Boat Super V*
> 
> kommt dem Drifter verdammt nah, oder irre ich mich?
> 
> Gruß



Bleibe lieber beim Original und lass die Finger von irgendwelchen Kopien.


----------



## Bohnevr6 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Guideline und bau dir 2 Ruder an und du ruderst allen Bellyfahrern davon...kannst du glauben!!!
> Wenn du genaueres wissen willst...gern!:g
> Gruß vom Fischland!!



das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Perch-Noob (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Bleibe lieber beim Original und lass die Finger von irgendwelchen Kopien.



Nicht für mich, würd mich nur interessieren.


----------



## fischlandmefo (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*



Bohnevr6 schrieb:


> das würde mich auch interessieren


Aus einem Stück Abflussrohr zwei Stücke rausschneiden die beim Guideline vor die Taschen passen. Ruderdollen vom Schlauchboot draufschrauben.Die "Halbschalen"von unten mit Antirutschmatten bekleben und mit je 2 kleinen Spanngurten auf jeder Seite befestigen!
Dann die passenden Ruder (auch vom Schlauchi) anpassen (kürzen) und los gehts!
Alle Schrauben die ich verbaut habe sind aus Edelstahl.
Es funktioniert bestens, rudert leicht und ist auf alle Fälle sicherer.
Die Flossen benutze ich dann nur noch zum "Stelle halten".
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## ole van der see (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*



sMaXx schrieb:


> trink nicht soviel bevor du rauspaddelst #h



:q jup...der ist gut


----------



## allegoric (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Aus einem Stück Abflussrohr zwei Stücke rausschneiden die beim Guideline vor die Taschen passen. Ruderdollen vom Schlauchboot draufschrauben.Die "Halbschalen"von unten mit Antirutschmatten bekleben und mit je 2 kleinen Spanngurten auf jeder Seite befestigen!
> Dann die passenden Ruder (auch vom Schlauchi) anpassen (kürzen) und los gehts!
> Alle Schrauben die ich verbaut habe sind aus Edelstahl.
> Es funktioniert bestens, rudert leicht und ist auf alle Fälle sicherer.
> ...



Ein Foto wäre super ;-). Ich kann es mir noch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*

2013 kommt das neue Guideline.
Mal schauen was es da neues gibt.


----------



## Marcus van K (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*

allroundmarine ist noch ne alternative. Hat auch 3 Kammern, man sitzt überm Wasser und hat auch 2 Ruder dabei. Wenn dann mal die
Kraft in den Beinen nachlässt kann man noch mit dem Bizeps nach Hause Paddeln |rolleyes


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. April 2013)

*AW: Belly Boat Tipps*

Hallo

Sitzt man bei diesem Belly wirklich über der Wasseroberfläche wie beim Outcast oder Guideline ?


----------

